# Baltimore Maryland



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

with the price of campgrounds in balti, which of these 2 do you like and why? Chjerryhill, or Bayharbor? going to camden yards and into dc. state parks are out as to no 50 amp service


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Bayharbor is smaller and better suited for summertime activities. Cherry Hill's location is perfect for D.C. and Baltimore sight seeing.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Why dont you look up Ramblin Pines and Merry Meadows campgroud. both are much close to baltimore then Bar Harbor and Cherryhill.


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

I grew up (well... I grew older) in Woodbine, over nearer to the PAX River State Park on the Howard County side.

Ramblin' Pines is pretty cool. I would think it'd be a better campground experience, being farther out and quieter. It's also a great jumping off point to Baltimore (40 minutes east along I-70/I-695), DC (an hour south down Rt. 97, which itself turns into Georgia Avenue), Fredneck (40 minutes west along I-70), Gettysburg (about an hour & 15 minutes north via state roads), Harper's Ferry (90 minutes west/southwest along I-70 to Rt. 340). Pretty good spot to stay.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I too would vote for Ramblin' Pines. I have camped there several times and I also store my TT there. The staff are friendly and the campground itself has gone through some "upgrading" in the past 2 years.

Michael


----------

